
Self Hosted Private Repo Mirror from GitHub to Gitlab - deepender99
https://github.com/DeepLinkCode/GithubToGitlab
======
ncrmro
As some one who has hosted Gitlab before, it’s very heavy if it’s just a few
users.

For personal use Gitea + Drone CI has been awesome with a much smaller memory
footprint.

Gitea let’s you import repos, I haven’t checked on full mirror yet.

One thing that is not supported is Gitea doesn’t have an endpoint for files
changed (last I checked) so drone can’t support build steps if a folder of
file changes in a mono repo for example.

Other wise works great with a private registry and mirror for caching.

Can build a multi arch python Docker image with Docker buildx for
amd64,arm64,arm6,arm7 in one pass.

Uncached its 30 minutes. With Buildx Canche takes 4 minute.

This is in VM on my NAS with old i7, 16gb ram.

~~~
deepender99
Yeah I have Used Gogs before, Although Gitlab is heavy but it brings more
feature.

Also every piece of code or software comes with their own advantages and
disadvantages.

My perception is like use those things which works for you.

